# Easy Way to sort images from 2 cameras



## bigbob (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I am editing a wedding for a friend. She is using 2 - 5D Canon cameras. Time on cameras was not the same. There are lots dupe # so I made folders for each flash card. Renumbered each folder. ( folder 1 - 1 Thur 3'' folder 2 3'1-6'') I then put them all in LR V2 and sort my date and time. They are all over the place. How can I get them back in order of the event? ( house, church, groups and reception). I have all the originals on 3 DVDs, I'm willing to try anything at this point. Bob


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd select all of the files from one camera (do a find for the serial number as you can't filter by serial number in the beta) and then correct the time.  Then you'll be able to sort by capture time perfectly.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jun 24, 2008)

To correct the time, select the images, then in Grid mode, go to the Metadata menu and choose edit capture time. Correct the time and the others will be corrected by the same amount.


----------



## bigbob (Jun 24, 2008)

*Sort Images 2 Cameras*

Thanks for the help. Bob


----------



## RipIt (Jun 29, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> (do a find for the serial number as you can't filter by serial number in the beta).



That Metadata Browser came in very handy at times, One click and whoop, all the image shot with a specific camera. At first I was a little disappointed to see (well not see it) it go.
However with the combination of custom search criteria and Smart collections I actually think in this case it has improved.

Custom search for Searchable EXIF (IE the serial number) and save that search criteria.
Similarly create a Smart collection with searchable EXIF (serial number) and you have the one click option back.

But where I think it has improved is now you can create a one click option that will give you the specific camera AND a specific lens at the same time. If you are working with multiple shooters at an event then sorting images now becomes a bunch easier with these options.

" show me all the images from Tom, Dick and Harry using a lens longer than 2''mm" One Click (after setup) and done.

Its like magic! You're gonna like this, not a lot, but you'll like it. - thats for Victoria


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice use of the Smart Collections David.  I'd expect filter by serial number to be back properly in the final release - rarely do programmers remove a previous feature.


----------



## RipIt (Jun 29, 2008)

Id like to see the entire MD browser back. Its free information thats in the file anyway. No user interaction, saving sets presets, criteria required.
Besides one can alway remove it fro the viewable options anyway.

Heads its back, Tails its out (or back ish)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2008)

The contents of the Metadata Browser should all be in the Metadata Filter bar now.


----------



## kiwiet (Jul 8, 2008)

having quickly evaluated both 1.4 Metadata browser and the Metadata filter, I prefer the filter. Being able to define the sequence of metadata fields has helped me to rapidly organise over four years of photos.

I still haven't found how to save a customised set of metadata filter options but I am sure that it will be there. Between my wife and I, we work with three cameras so being able to select set filters up to find groups of photos by combinations of date, photographer, location, etc, is a really valuable feature.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2008)

Customised set of metadata filters... as in what the column types are set to, or which items are selected in the columns?

Which columns - check the presets dropdown at the top-right of the Filters bar.

Which items are selected - try Smart Collections instead - that'll do it.


----------

